# Don't use ladders...



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

At the site yesterday reprogramming cameras.

We were supposed to have a lift on site for us to use. Well, there's only 1 lift on site and it belongs to a subcontractor. We got to borrow it for about 20 minutes while they had lunch... we needed it for about 1.5-2 hours.

We used the lift to take down some gear to reprogram on a hydro pole. There was a second pole that was made up of 2×4...

Well, we couldn't use the lift, so i decided we'd use ladder to change the camera out. My brother set up the extension ladder and said he'd been up there and it was relatively stable...

It, in fact, was NOT.

We knocked the pole over, while I was on the ladder at the top. I found it pretty funny, and so did the AHoles on the lift (they're using a lift to go up 4'... I'm not even kidding...) but my brother got all pissed off. I didn't get hurt, only a couple of bruises, and I knew the risk when I went up that ladder.

Told the GC their pole fell over... he wasn't too surprised, because the guy we told said to his boss it wasn't too stable when they were building it.

Next week, i get to return when they figure out the whole lift scenario. I need a lift for about 5 minutes now, to simply reinstall a camera. 4 screws...

Moral of the story, I wanna buy a bucket truck...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad you weren't hurt bro!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Glad you weren't hurt bro!


Thanks! If the site was actually clean, I'd have jumped off the ladder, but in this case, I took my chances holding onto the ladder and fence when I was low enough.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Rent a lift and charge it to the job. Cite: unforeseen unsafe conditions for a ladder. Even if it's only for 5 minutes, it's better than 5 hours (or more) in the ER. Glad you survived your ride.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Rent a lift and charge it to the job. Cite: unforeseen unsafe conditions for a ladder. Even if it's only for 5 minutes, it's better than 5 hours (or more) in the ER. Glad you survived your ride.


Not my job to rent equipment. I was told there was a lift on site. I brought a lift operator (i don't have a lift ticket) and he was there the whole day, but only used the lift for 20 minutes... I'm still billing him out for the day...

They may end up renting a lift next week, or, there may be words with the subcontractor that has the lift.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been on jobs where the GC is "cheap" about rental equipment. While I would say that I have made it work in the past, my best option is usually working early in the am or at night. Morning is usually better because the lift will have all night to charge. If I am working nights, then you risk that the other trades did not plug in the lift and by the time you get there, the lift is still dead.

But sometimes it is easier to work around the other guys when you only need it for a couple of hours. If I needed for several shifts, than that would be likely be a different story.

I did a lighting project in a plant a number of years ago. I scheduled my time from 2200 to 0600 so I could have full access to the lifts and not have too many people on the floor when I was working. There was only one lift and it was used during the days, charged, then used by me and charged. Never really had any issues until it broke down and everybody had to wait for a replacement.

Cheers
John


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Not my job to rent equipment. I was told there was a lift on site. I brought a lift operator (i don't have a lift ticket) and he was there the whole day, but only used the lift for 20 minutes... I'm still billing him out for the day...
> 
> They may end up renting a lift next week, or, there may be words with the subcontractor that has the lift.


Down here we have OSHA, one call would change that situation. Might piss off some people, but your safety is job #1. The ol' "beer barter" (with the guy who controls the lift on site) sometimes works well. Start with a 6-pak, but don't go over a 30-pak.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Down here we have OSHA, one call would change that situation. Might piss off some people, but your safety is job #1. The ol' "beer barter" (with the guy who controls the lift on site) sometimes works well. Start with a 6-pak, but don't go over a 30-pak.


We have labour laws here and whatnot, but it's the fact that I was told there was a lift on site to use, and it ended up not available. 

The lift on site belongs to a subcontractor. After I knocked the pole over the GC went to talk with the crew that has the lift. He came back from the talk and said that we can't use the lift because they're already fighting, so the subcontractor that has the lift doesn't want us to use it at all (this was after we already used it).

We were packing up and the end of the day, and the guy who was using the lift all day tells us that he's done with the lift, however, we were explicitly told NOT to use it until they figure out what is going on.

The GC thought I only needed the lift for 30 minutes... It took me 90 minutes to reprogram the things before being ready to re-install (we are working with whatever was left there from the previous camera company, which didn't want to cooperate..). If I had new equipment, I'd have been done with the lift in 30 minutes.

I had already decided that we'd only do what we can without a lift. The camera on the pole we knocked over isn't all that important... But knocking the pole over made changing that camera easy LOL

Next time, it's a lift or we aren't trying (unless there's an A frame ladder tall enough).

Realistically, the stuff to go onto the hydro pole I could install off of a 32' extension ladder, but that is not a preferred option... I'd also have to do a 2 hour round trip to go get a ladder from my parents place (I have nowhere to store anything larger than 8', 10' is pushing it but possible)


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> We have labour laws here and whatnot, but it's the fact that I was told there was a lift on site to use, and it ended up not available.
> 
> The lift on site belongs to a subcontractor. After I knocked the pole over the GC went to talk with the crew that has the lift. He came back from the talk and said that we can't use the lift because they're already fighting, so the subcontractor that has the lift doesn't want us to use it at all (this was after we already used it).
> 
> ...


Bro, pole work off a 32 footer is nutzos. What do you tie off to? And "tall" A-frames weigh tons, and are a beotch to manipulate. I suppose it's out of the question to just knock all the poles over, and let the GC figure out how to reset them? jk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Bro, pole work off a 32 footer is nutzos. What do you tie off to? And "tall" A-frames weigh tons, and are a beotch to manipulate. I suppose it's out of the question to just knock all the poles over, and let the GC figure out how to reset them? jk


The pole I knocked over was only 12 or 16' tall, plenty accessible from a 12' A frame ladder.

As for the hydro pole, its not the first and certainly won't be the last time i work off of an extension ladder to mount things to hydro poles, without anything to tie off to. I do tie the ladder to the pole as soon as I'm at the top though. I've done it more times than I can count, although, I do have a feeling that they'll have a lift for me when I return...

Oh, I have a friend that's a lineman and he's got climbing gear (spurs, belt, everything). I suppose I could send him up LOL


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I do tie the ladder to the pole as soon as I'm at the top though.


Do you tie off at the bottom?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

For work that high I rent my own lift and bill it to the job. It's NUTS to depend upon others -- especially a SUB for a lift. I've never seen that work out well. Most subs out my way won't even CONSIDER letting 'alien' sub-contractors touch even a rented lift. Their rental contract specifies that THEY are now the liable party -- not the rental firm -- when your boys prove that they have gotten into trouble -- for WHATEVER reason. Hence, you're NOT getting on their lift. PERIOD.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

BTW, every apprentice I've ever known claims that they know how to use:

A scissor lift
A boom lift
A haul-all (Lull)
A forklift

And they NEVER do. They figure they'd better lie to you lest lose their job. That's backwards logic, straight off. Lying to me is exactly how they DO lose their jobs.

*&^% Most apprentices don't know how to use a pick & shovel. They are comical.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I’ve seen a camera guy around here use an articulated lift that’s mounted to a trailer. 

I think united and Sunbelt have bucket truck leasing options yearly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

VELOCI3 said:


> I’ve seen a camera guy around here use an articulated lift that’s mounted to a trailer.
> 
> I think united and Sunbelt have bucket truck leasing options yearly.



I occasionally rent a Biljax articulating tow-behind lift where the bucket truck won't fit. It's OK as long as you're working in just a few spots, takes too long to hitch up, tow into place, unhitch and set the outriggers, etc.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Thanks! If the site was actually clean, I'd have jumped off the ladder, but in this case, I took my chances holding onto the ladder and fence when I was low enough.


You made the right choice. I was taught if you are on the ladder stay on the ladder, it may bind or catch on something and stop your fall. If you jump off you are going to hit bottom for sure.


----------

